# Wok



## Steve Walker (Sep 18, 2014)

BLM burl slab that I got from a friend of my Uncle, in Washington.
This one was planned to be a little bigger, but a softer spot had to be turned away. The blank started out at 20", the bowl ended up at 18 1/4" X 3". Had I not decided to thin the rim so much, I may have been able to keep the size. This one has a true wok rocker bottom.
Taper starts at nothing, and thickens to 1/2" at the bottom. The rim actually flexed when sanding and very lightly buffing. Finish is 2 coats of Danish oil, buffed with Tripoli, and waxed with JPW.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 13 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 18, 2014)

VERY cool piece of work and wood!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 18, 2014)

I really like this piece, Steve. At that size, it's more like a round sled than a wok!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 18, 2014)

That is awesome Steve! It really shows off the beauty of the wood, you could hang that on the wall and call it art...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Sep 18, 2014)

That's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 18, 2014)

Wow... That piece is a definite home run! Phenomenal! I think that form is perfect for showing off such an amazing piece of wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bluestingray (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice! I wish I knew how you did that, how you held it in place to turn, shape and sand it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 19, 2014)

Steve, one of your best if not your actual best, IMO. That is the perfect curve for that piece of wood. Now, even if you had flattened the bottom, the curve would have still been the same...a section of a sphere, with one continuous curve. I know you and I talked about this over the phone, and I have to say, you executed it perfectly.

Gerry, I'm guessing he did it like any other bowl, and vacuum chucked it to re-turn the bottom. Instead of turning off the tenon and making a foot/flat bottom, he just continued the curve from the walls to the bottom.

Hey, Steve, how well balanced is it? I'm sure there are different densities of wood present here, and with that void, I'd imagine it would have to tip one way or another. You propped it up for the first pic, didn't you?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Sep 19, 2014)

Thank Mike, I'll more than likely be hitting you up for some BLM slabs, as I only have a couple more of these chunks.
Thanks Doc, Durability would be an issue, not sure it would survive the first trip down the hill.
Thanks Barry, Elliot and Matt
Gerry, Mike MD almost had it right. I'm a pretty low budget operation here, no vacuum chuck. Jam chuck and tailstock to turn the tenon off to a nub, then on this one, I power sanded the nub away until close, and hand sanded the curve in with a sanding block. I usually chisel the nub off,
Cruz, It does have a bit of a natural lean to it. My fix though is a barn find. I had thought of turning a base for it to sit on, and couldn't decide on a shape, size, or species of wood, so I improvised. It actually sits on an iron ring that was originally the last link of a drag chain on the old (antique by now) grain drills. I just didn't put that in the pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 19, 2014)

Steve - Excellent piece. I love the finish - I think its a perfect level of matte for this piece. What really stands out to me as a turner is that you took the rim to nothing and kept a clean level line. Thats more difficult than it looks, especially with the amount of flex you would be getting on an 18" rim. Well done !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 19, 2014)

Very pretty piece of gorgeous wood Steve !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

